# Live in Rovereto???



## Gem Cape Town (Mar 27, 2015)

Hi There, 

we are moving from Cape Town to Rovereto in June until Oct with our 2.5year old son. I would really like to meet some mothers with children so my boy can play and I can also make some new friends. My husband is working for Marangoni so will be busy most of the time.

If you also know of any children's classes I can take my son to that would be great.

Hope to hear from someone.

Thanks

Gem


----------

